# 1st year as a sob contractor



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

last year was my 1st year as a sub contractor for my town. an i was wondering what i can claim on taxes. i made just under 4k for the town. i know i have to pay in but was looking for a small list of what i can claim. Can i claim part of the ins even if my plow truck is my everyday driver?
or is there a list or a link that i can be made aware of 
thnks


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

You might want to fix the title of your thread. I'm sure most know what you mean thou. It is funny thou a SOB contractor. LOL Some contractors are SOBS...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Yikies, I can see you are not getting much help here. Probably cause most of us are not tax advisors. In general, you can deduct your expenses. Cost of truck or depreciation, Fuel, tires, plow, uniform (boots, pants, jacket, gloves etc), cell phone if you used it on the job, strobe light, car wash, etc. Anything that cost you money to get the job done. Since it is your daily driver you may only be able to claim a certain % of the total expenses, which is why I would suggest talking to a tax advisor. Or even getting the business turbo tax. Is your business set up as a sole proprietor or llc or anything?


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

You need to write down your mileage at the beginning of the year and keep track of work miles. If you go to the store for work supplies you can count these as work miles only if you only buy work stuff . Any expenses for the truck are added up and multiplied by the % of work miles to total miles or you can deduct the standard rate of 51 cents per mile or watever it is for the particular year- listed in the depreciation Pub fed web site. For depreciation you need to read the depreciation pub several times or get someone who knows it (professional). Here are some docs I produced to help me at the end of each year.


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

jklawn&Plow;1402949 said:


> You need to write down your mileage at the beginning of the year and keep track of work miles. If you go to the store for work supplies you can count these as work miles only if you only buy work stuff . Any expenses for the truck are added up and multiplied by the % of work miles to total miles or you can deduct the standard rate of 51 cents per mile or watever it is for the particular year- listed in the depreciation Pub fed web site. For depreciation you need to read the depreciation pub several times or get someone who knows it (professional). Here are some docs I produced to help me at the end of each year.


 i kept track of my mileage as soon as i got the call from the town barn to the time i got released. but never thought about keeping track of mileage to the parts store ill have to keep track of that as well. great docs by the way.. i am going to talk to a pro soon .


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

an yes im a sole proprietor.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

mike13;1403883 said:


> an yes im a sole proprietor.


Pay a professional for help here. Money well spent.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

If you are claiming the miles your can not claim tire expenses.


----------

